# Diamond Resorts:  Powhatan Resort Annual Mtg



## NKN (May 21, 2011)

We need to sign and return our annual proxy.  Is anyone actually attending the meeting, who would like to utilize our proxy?

Please respond and introduce yourself and we can talk.

Thanks.
Nancy and Bob Neely


----------

